# Gas line help on old Merucry



## FishingBuds (May 2, 2008)

Hey fellas, I know my option is take it to a marine mechanic, but wanna ask a question first.

It looks simple, but what is the options for it. 

I have a gas line that is cracked and was wondering what is out there to fix it over the counter before I take it in and a little $10.00 dollar piece ends up costing $125.00 bucks

take a look here and as you can see it is the end going to the carb? I have a hose clamp on it for now to hold the crack together.






What about the other end of the line(where you hook up the gas tank to) same style end and I can't figure how to un screw it with out tearing up the line. it looks like I'd have to cut the line in half-and of course no turning back after that. is there a trick to get this thing off?





any feed back is thankfull or questions


----------



## phased (May 2, 2008)

FishingBuds, if you could post the serial # and HP I would be glad to try and research it for you. I found a site with parts breakdown but have to have the serial # range to pull up a pic. My late father used to say "if a person put it together then surely I can take it apart and put it back" He made his living as a mechanic all his life. I agree with you that a 10.00 part could run into 125.00 or more.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 2, 2008)

Cut that hose off and go to Autozone and get yourself some gas line of the same diameter. It probably won't cost you $3 to fix that.

I'm sure those fittings have hose barbs of some sort on them that the new hose will just push right over. Put the original wire clamps back on (if it had them) or hose clamps if needed.

Piece of cake.

Edit: hmmm.. now that I look at your first picture again, is that some sort of swaged sleeve on that hose end or is there something solid under your hose clamp? That may not be quite as easy as I thought if it's a swaged hose. That would be the first one that I have ever seen that way, though. What model is your motor? Even if that's what it is, you should be able to find some brass NPT to hose barb elbows to fix it back like I said in my original response.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 3, 2008)

phased said:


> FishingBuds, if you could post the serial # and HP I would be glad to try and research it for you. I found a site with parts breakdown but have to have the serial # range to pull up a pic. My late father used to say "if a person put it together then surely I can take it apart and put it back" He made his living as a mechanic all his life. I agree with you that a 10.00 part could run into 125.00 or more.



I'll look at it


----------



## FishingBuds (May 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Cut that hose off and go to Autozone and get yourself some gas line of the same diameter. It probably won't cost you $3 to fix that.
> 
> I'm sure those fittings have hose barbs of some sort on them that the new hose will just push right over. Put the original wire clamps back on (if it had them) or hose clamps if needed.
> 
> ...



yea I think it may be, I'll look at it closer and maybe take a closer pic of it.


----------



## bluegillfisher (May 3, 2008)

I replaced the gas lines on my 'rude last year. It is easy. However, when I took the line into Autozone so I could get the same size they sold me vacuum hose. I didn't notice until I was home. I ended up using some gas line I had left over from replacing the fuel line on my bike. Bike's fuel line was a clear blue plastic.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 3, 2008)

I'll have to put this on hold for now. 

Our engine went out on our mini van today, so I'll be occupied for a bit.

I'll get back to when this is over :roll:


----------



## FishingBuds (May 11, 2008)

O.K van still down but oh well I fixed the boat motor :lol: 

I ended up getting a whole new fuel line set up. The old one was 3/16 so I had to move up to 1/4. went to my local backwoods riggen store and the old man set me up. the fittings he said was simple gas line threaded elbows, after following old gray hair around the store he soon had me set up custom fit gas line. went home put it on and took her out. She purred like she's post too  

now I'm going to have to see why I'm leaking around the propeller next, I'm sure I'll ask here


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 11, 2008)

Leaking what around the propeller?


----------



## FishingBuds (May 11, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Leaking what around the propeller?




Looks like gear oil mixed with water? a little milky looken


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 12, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Leaking what around the propeller?
> ...




You need a new set of seals


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 12, 2008)

Yup.

Prop shaft seals.

Have you ever changed the l/u oil? Milky oil is a sign of seal leakage. If you get enough water in there, it can cause gear rust and even bust the housing in cold temps.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 12, 2008)

Nope, never messed with it, I'd like to get a blow up view of tear down to give me an idea of what it'll take


----------



## FishingBuds (May 12, 2008)

took the prop off today. The leak was right there behind it. I looked up on https://www.eastcoastmarineservice.com/models.html to match the outboard there. its a merc60 6hp twin with serial number2633426. now if I go by the serial number then its suppose to be a merc75 7.5hp? I'm confused on what to get to fix it. and I still would like a diagram for it on line(free). anyone know of a site for this?


----------



## phased (May 13, 2008)

Will this site help?

https://www.usboatsupply.com/Mercury_Mercruiser_Parts_Catalog2.php


----------



## FishingBuds (May 13, 2008)

phased said:


> Will this site help?
> 
> https://www.usboatsupply.com/Mercury_Mercruiser_Parts_Catalog2.php



Thanks phased, I went ahead with eastcoast and purchased a lower unit seal kit and a water pump impeller kit as the man suggested. I should get them in a few days. I didn't buy a manual for installation, I'm gonna try the library first, if not then I might have to buy one or unless someone can walk me thru it? we'll see


----------



## FishingBuds (May 16, 2008)

Hey I did find this and will and try to use it.
https://www.themarinedoctor.com/cgi-bin//YaBB.pl


----------



## FishingBuds (May 16, 2008)

Got the parts in, will go to the library tomorrow to see if they got a book on walking me thru it. heres some pics of the mess














By the way fellas tinboats has moved up to the number one spot for me out of all the club sites I've joined, With the friendly neighbor style of "let me give you a hand at somethen". is cool.

let me tell ya-I will fix this and I will post all the how too's and I'm sure you guys appreciate this style of contributing to this site. Man what else than to go to your favorite spot here to get help or steered in the right direction, priceless 

I say this because of some of the feed back of gotten from other sites, just not very "wanna lift a hand" kinda place. you know if I can't help ya then I usually don't reply to your post-this keeps it focused for the fella to stay on track, but to reply in a way that signifies an attitude on why such a stupid question or buy a manual leave us alone so we can talk purchases is a joke.

sorry about the ramp-had to vent a bit and then show my appreciation to the tinboat for being down to earth =D>


----------

